# Looking for a Wide Angle lens for Cannon



## CrazyMike (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am in the market for a wide angle lens for my Cannon T3i. Shopping around for and lens, I have realized that they are freaaaaking expensive. Does anyone know where I can get one for a decent price?

I was wanting a wide angle lens mainly for landscape pictures.

Thanks


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 21, 2013)

Have a look at the Sigma 10-20mm f/2.8 (I own it) :good:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/381610-REG/Sigma_201101_10_20mm_f_4_5_6_EX_DC.html


----------



## Justin (Jun 21, 2013)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Have a look at the Sigma 10-20mm f/2.8 (I own it) :good:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/381610-REG/Sigma_201101_10_20mm_f_4_5_6_EX_DC.html



That's an f/4-5.6, Travis.  The only fixed aperture Sigma 10-20 is f/3.5.

If you want constant f/2.8 there's the Tokina 11-16.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/554035-REG/Tokina_ATX116PRODXC_11_16mm_f_2_8_AT_X_116.html


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 21, 2013)

Derp. Still a nice lens though :good:

EDIT: Fixed your link. He has a Canon, not a Nikon


----------



## Justin (Jun 21, 2013)

voyagerfan99 said:


> EDIT: Fixed your link. He has a Canon, not a Nikon



Moar DERP

Thanks!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 21, 2013)

jnskyliner34 said:


> Moar DERP
> 
> Thanks!



It's okay. We derp together


----------



## spirit (Jun 21, 2013)

What lenses do you currently own?

For most things, the 18-55 kit lens is wide enough at 18mm.


----------



## CrazyMike (Jun 21, 2013)

I only have two. I can't remember my smaller lens (something like the EF55-?) and then I have a 75mm-200mm lens. I was looking at landscape photos taken with a wide photo/fisheye lens and really like the way they look. I just didn't know they were around $800 :s . 

The more I look, the more I think I should have gotten a Nikon. Cannon is like the Apple in camera world.


----------



## Kornowski (Jun 21, 2013)

Have you considered getting a wide angle adaptor that just screws onto the end of your lens? I've used one a few times on the end of the 18-55 kit lens, it's not too bad. Obviously it isn't the sharpest, but it's cheap and easy to use.


----------



## spirit (Jun 21, 2013)

CrazyMike said:


> I only have two. I can't remember my smaller lens (something like the EF55-?) and then I have a 75mm-200mm lens. I was looking at landscape photos taken with a wide photo/fisheye lens and really like the way they look. I just didn't know they were around $800 :s .
> 
> The more I look, the more I think I should have gotten a Nikon. Cannon is like the Apple in camera world.


Probably the 18-55 lens.

18mm should be wide enough for most things. 

Remember too if that you're using a crop sensor body (like the 550D) then you need to multiply the focal length by 1.5 or 1.6 (I think it's 1.5 for Canon and 1.6 for Nikon?) to get the true focal length you are using.


----------



## CrazyMike (Jun 21, 2013)

Kornowski said:


> Have you considered getting a wide angle adaptor that just screws onto the end of your lens? I've used one a few times on the end of the 18-55 kit lens, it's not too bad. Obviously it isn't the sharpest, but it's cheap and easy to use.



Nice!!! where do you get this? lol I can't seem to find these "adaptors".


----------



## xarik (Jun 21, 2013)

What do you mean that you multiply the focal length? I just got myself a T1i and don't have money for anything past the 18-55mm lense it came with...kinda like the fisheye look too (not for a $600 lense though)


----------



## Kornowski (Jun 21, 2013)

CrazyMike said:


> Nice!!! where do you get this? lol I can't seem to find these "adaptors".



I got mine from eBay, it's pretty much identical to this one - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Professiona...98502673?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item484b272811

There's a pretty heavy vignette when you're fully wide @18mm, but if you zoom to about 25mm or so, it goes. Well worth a punt at $20! Plus the macro 'lens' is pretty good for messing about, too.


----------



## CrazyMike (Jun 22, 2013)

Hmm something to concider. I think I'll keep looking for a proper lens. Just trying to find one about $500


----------



## Rit (Jun 22, 2013)

If you're doing landscape, then go w/ the Sigma 10-20mm, but if you're going for something like a walk around lens that's just wider than what you have now, I'd recommend the Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8. The Tamron would work for landscape, but then give you some flexibility with the lens.


----------



## CdnAudiophile (Jun 23, 2013)

Rit said:


> If you're doing landscape, then go w/ the Sigma 10-20mm, but if you're going for something like a walk around lens that's just wider than what you have now, I'd recommend the Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8. The Tamron would work for landscape, but then give you some flexibility with the lens.



I agree. The 17-50mm will be much more useful. It will be like 28mm to 80mm on a crop sensor like the T3i.


----------



## spirit (Jun 23, 2013)

I agree too. Having a tiny bit of extra focal length is also good.


----------



## xarik (Jul 4, 2013)

If you're getting rid of your factory lens, let me know. I might be in the position to purchase one soon. But I can't offer much


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jul 4, 2013)

Rit said:


> If you're doing landscape, then go w/ the Sigma 10-20mm, but if you're going for something like a walk around lens that's just wider than what you have now, I'd recommend the Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8. The Tamron would work for landscape, but then give you some flexibility with the lens.





CdnAudiophile said:


> I agree. The 17-50mm will be much more useful. It will be like 28mm to 80mm on a crop sensor like the T3i.



I'll also toss my thumbs up to these ideas :good:


----------



## Geoff (Jul 22, 2013)

Don't get a fisheye for your primary wide angle lens, it has a lot more limited use than a standard ultra wide angle lens.  18mm on a crop body really isn't that wide, the Sigma 10-20 f/4-5.6 is a great lens that both Travis and I have (well, I HAD before I went full frame) and it's a great lens at a great price.


----------



## Laquer Head (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a 200mm for sale!!


----------



## Geoff (Jul 23, 2013)

Laquer Head said:


> I have a 200mm for sale!!


Haha, how is that a wide angle lens?


----------



## Laquer Head (Jul 23, 2013)

WRXGuy1 said:


> Haha, how is that a wide angle lens?



....its got a 2 and 0 in it.. just like a 10-22mm..

..


----------



## CrazyMike (Jul 23, 2013)

Riiiiighhht.. anyway.. I was looking at this lens, let me know what you think. As well if it will fit my camera. 
http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B002LTXQUE/ref=pe_362380_31219120_email_4p_3_im


----------



## Laquer Head (Jul 23, 2013)

I've never hear of Rokinon..

And at the price.. you probably wont even get what your pay for.

By advice, go to a shop and try the lenses on your cam in person, take shots..then go home and look on your computer before your purchase.

Not to mention, do you really want a fish-eye lens? they are cool for a little while--till you get fed up with the distortion and realize your stuck.. just my 2 cents.


----------



## spirit (Jul 23, 2013)

Laquer Head said:


> Not to mention, do you really want a fish-eye lens? they are cool for a little while--till you get fed up with the distortion and realize your stuck.. just my 2 cents.


I agree with this. If you want to play around with fisheye effects, my advice is to just do it in something like Photoshop, because at least then you can undo it if it goes badly.


----------

